# Can you help me find all my vacuum lines?



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the z24i engine and I just had an urge to check if my cap matched all the plugs. After I did that, it idled but when I hit the gas it backfired and died. After driving it back home (I was help a friend replace his oil pan, ironic) I had my mechanic neighbor check it out and he found open vacuum lines. They don't go anywhere! After following some diagrams on here I decided that it would be better if I know what I'm looking at, rather than just diving head first into the vacuum system.

http://nissannut.com/projects/z24i_fuel_injection/vacumn_z24i.JPG
I used this as well as some others regarding the vacuum lines.

I found the EGR and BPT valves. But I can't find anything else. Serves me right for touching a perfectly well running engine. -_-


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys... I just talked to my friend (would trust him over any other source) and he said that the timing might be off. Either way, can somebody help me find where and what the lines all go to?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

legoman786 said:


> Hey guys... I just talked to my friend (would trust him over any other source) and he said that the timing might be off. Either way, can somebody help me find where and what the lines all go to?


Are they metal or rubber vacuum lines that you are asking about. If they are metal lines, they may not be used, as it was characteristic of Nissan to use metal line assys. but not have all of those lines necessarily used, depending on application. If they are rubber vacuum hoses, that's another story. You would need a vacuum diagram. You may be able find one in the free repair guides at AutoZone.com - Get in the Zone!. If not, you can send me an e-mail ([email protected]) with the vehicle information (year/model/engine/drivetrain) and I will send them to you, if I have them.

As far as the backfiring, if it started immediately after you replaced the plugs, I would think that you have two of the wires mixed up. Also, be sure to use NGK spark plugs and a genuine Nissan cap and rotor. Aftermarket rotors don't tend to work well on the duel ignition set-ups. I saw a NAPA Echlin rotor burn a whole in itself withing 3 hours on an ol' Stanza, once!


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Holy revival... I really need those diagrams now... I had a friend look at my A/C, and asked me if I would like to learn something about engines. I said yeah, and right after that, he started pulling ALL of the the vacuum lines!! Un-freaking-believable.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice friend! The vacuum diagram should be on the bottom of the hood. If it's no longer there, they may be listed, as stated in post #3, at Autozone.com in their free repair guides or send me an e-mail and I can probably sent you the diagram. Make sure you give me all of the vehicle info and what you're looking for if you do.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Auto-Zone didn't have anything. He has access to All Data, but no matter how much I push him, he always 'forgets' about them. I'm just running off of that one picture I posted myself. I am soo confused right now.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I got it... pain in the major behind. Whoever replaced the motor put an extra T in the system as well as a couple of extra lines. Also, the A.I.V. system was pulled from the VG30 engine. I have the Z24I engine... very interesting. I followed the diagrams very carefully and made sure everything was hooked up right. The best part is, that my engine fires right up! No more pumping the gas while cranking it to get the stubborn thing started.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

legoman786 said:


> I got it... pain in the major behind. Whoever replaced the motor put an extra T in the system as well as a couple of extra lines. Also, the A.I.V. system was pulled from the VG30 engine. I have the Z24I engine... very interesting. I followed the diagrams very carefully and made sure everything was hooked up right. The best part is, that my engine fires right up! No more pumping the gas while cranking it to get the stubborn thing started.


Ok... nvm on the starting thing. I think I need new plugs. I would love to buy some right now, but I have no money, and my dad is busy with opening his car lot. I'm really busy with job interviews and such.

Also, another thing I realized is that the gauge is acting funny. It'll show the right amount of gas in the tank when I fire it up right after I put some in, then while driving, it'll go down a quarter tank. It'll stay there, till I stop and start moving again, then will it show the right amount. Anybody else have this weird problem?


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

legoman786 said:


> Ok... nvm on the starting thing. I think I need new plugs. I would love to buy some right now, but I have no money, and my dad is busy with opening his car lot. I'm really busy with job interviews and such.
> 
> Also, another thing I realized is that the gauge is acting funny. It'll show the right amount of gas in the tank when I fire it up right after I put some in, then while driving, it'll go down a quarter tank. It'll stay there, till I stop and start moving again, then will it show the right amount. Anybody else have this weird problem?


I have the exact same model and my gauge does the same thing. It has done the same thing since day one, just not as extreme. Mine fluctuates about an 1/8 of a tank. I have heard of many people with this model complain of the same thing. Seems to just be one of those quarks. My guess is the float sensor just has a slow response or maybe it has something to do with fuel temp change while driving.


----------

